# ? BAMA vs CIN ?



## Ruger#3 (Dec 31, 2021)

ROLL TIDE!


----------



## gawildlife (Dec 31, 2021)

*ROLL TIDE ROLL*


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 31, 2021)

Let's Go Bearcats! 
(wife's alma mater)


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 31, 2021)

Good luck Bammers. Your going to need it


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 31, 2021)

Rackmaster said:


> Let's Go Bearcats!
> (wife's alma mater)


Is she a buckeye?


----------



## Throwback (Dec 31, 2021)

Laura and molly at the same game


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 31, 2021)

mguthrie said:


> Good luck Bammers. Your going to need it




Playing the #1 football team in Ohio.


----------



## Whitefeather (Dec 31, 2021)

Tide by 20.


----------



## gawildlife (Dec 31, 2021)




----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 31, 2021)

mguthrie said:


> Is she a buckeye?


Naw Bearcat!


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 31, 2021)

In DAWG style, Metchie out worries me.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 31, 2021)

Gooooooooooo … Alabama!!!!?


----------



## Whitefeather (Dec 31, 2021)

Cute little story Cinderella is. But we all know how the ball ended.


----------



## greendawg (Dec 31, 2021)

They are running it down Cincy's throat.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Dec 31, 2021)

Running on em at will. Don't even have to throw it


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 31, 2021)




----------



## greendawg (Dec 31, 2021)

Td already!  Bama made it look easy.


----------



## Raylander (Dec 31, 2021)

3-3-5 defense?..???  

That ain’t gonna work.. Cincinnati gonna get beat up..


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 31, 2021)

TD Bama


----------



## Throwback (Dec 31, 2021)

Lol. Reality hitting them Cincinnati folks


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 31, 2021)




----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 31, 2021)

Ruger#3 said:


> View attachment 1125837


----------



## gawildlife (Dec 31, 2021)

Take a seat Cincinnati this is going to be a long afternoon.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 31, 2021)

Rackmaster said:


> Naw Bearcat!



Was she born in Ohio or only graduated there.


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 31, 2021)

If Cincy don't answer Bama this one will end quick!


----------



## James12 (Dec 31, 2021)

Alabama bout to show everyone what everyone already knew.  Hopefully this will shut down the non-power 5 argument once and for all.


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 31, 2021)

Ruger#3 said:


> Was she born in Ohio or only graduated there.


Graduated


----------



## Throwback (Dec 31, 2021)

5 minutes off the clock.


James12 said:


> Alabama bout to show everyone what everyone already knew.  Hopefully this will shut down the non-power 5 argument once and for all.


But we want Muh bammerz


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 31, 2021)

Rackmaster said:


> Graduated



There’s hope for you after all.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Dec 31, 2021)

Wow, didn't take long for Bama to score.  Will be interesting to see if Cinci responds with any scoring to keep it close or not.


----------



## greendawg (Dec 31, 2021)

I think Cincy will be able to move the ball, so this may be a shootout.


----------



## trad bow (Dec 31, 2021)

If Cincinnati doesn’t make this game competitive, I’m not sure a team not in the group of five will get the same consideration in the future.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Dec 31, 2021)

greendawg said:


> I think Cincy will be able to move the ball, so this may be a shootout.


Would like to see that.  1 TD and the Bammers posting up fodder already ?


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 31, 2021)

Their moving the ball.


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 31, 2021)

Oh my!!


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 31, 2021)

Cinci come to play!


----------



## mizzippi jb (Dec 31, 2021)

Post up more 1st quarter hype material Bammers!!!??


----------



## Deerhead (Dec 31, 2021)

Rolltide


----------



## greendawg (Dec 31, 2021)

This game may be determined by a turnover, much like the interception thrown by Bennett against Bama for the pick six.


----------



## tcward (Dec 31, 2021)

Cincy got some speed on the outs..


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Dec 31, 2021)

Wonder if Bearcats will move the ball any better than UGA's last game against Bama.


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 31, 2021)

That should have been 2 TD throws


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 31, 2021)

7-3


----------



## Madsnooker (Dec 31, 2021)

You can't win playoff games dropping td passes. That is a fact


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 31, 2021)

Ruger#3 said:


> Playing the #1 football team in Ohio.


I can’t argue with that. They earned it


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 31, 2021)

Just read Saban's lips "I wrote you a check"


----------



## Throwback (Dec 31, 2021)

Oh no they calling penalties against Alabama


----------



## mizzippi jb (Dec 31, 2021)

Saban wanting an "explanation" on the penalty ? like he don't know what happened


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 31, 2021)

mizzippi jb said:


> Saban wanting an "explanation" on the penalty ? like he don't know what happened


Saban has got to learn to use Cash or PayPal them checks ain't working


----------



## Throwback (Dec 31, 2021)

Rackmaster said:


> Saban has got to learn to use Cash or PayPal them checks ain't working


Bitcoinz


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 31, 2021)

Facemask and they didn't call it


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Dec 31, 2021)

Cincinnati isn't that big but man they are quick


----------



## 4HAND (Dec 31, 2021)

Rackmaster said:


> Saban has got to learn to use Cash or PayPal them checks ain't working





Throwback said:


> Bitcoinz


Venmo. Y'all need to get hip.


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 31, 2021)

10-3


----------



## Throwback (Dec 31, 2021)

Guess they got sabans Bitcoin. Calling offside on C


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 31, 2021)

4HAND said:


> Venmo. Y'all need to get hip.



UGA got a preferred rating with Venmo. 

Kirby is up on this stuff.


----------



## Madsnooker (Dec 31, 2021)

I just read that Gardner for Cincy has not given up a td at CB his entire career at Cincy. Projected top CB taken in NFL draft. He's guarding bamas best receiver Williamson Curious to see if he can keep that up?


----------



## gacowboy (Dec 31, 2021)

Bryce Young to the Falcons !
Laura R for MVP ???

GO DAWGS !!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 31, 2021)

gacowboy said:


> Bryce Young to the Falcons !
> 
> 
> GO DAWGS !!!


I wouldn't even wish that on Bo Nix!


----------



## gacowboy (Dec 31, 2021)

Rackmaster said:


> I wouldn't even wish that on Bo Nix!


?????


----------



## mizzippi jb (Dec 31, 2021)

Ruger#3 said:


> UGA got a preferred rating with Venmo.
> 
> Kirby is up on this stuff.


He pays "family and friends" so no fees ?


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Dec 31, 2021)

Bama doesn't look the same without Metchie. Somebody gotta step it up. He's a tough kid to replace


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 31, 2021)

gacowboy said:


> Bryce Young to the Falcons !
> Laura R for MVP ???
> 
> GO DAWGS !!!



Half right 

Wouldn’twish the Falcons on anyone.


----------



## Raylander (Dec 31, 2021)

Refs done got a NIL deal


----------



## Madsnooker (Dec 31, 2021)

Bama is gonna win this game but it's clear cincy is a very good team. Curious to see how long they keep it close?


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Dec 31, 2021)

Both teams struggling to move the ball with both going 3 & out, turning into a defensive game.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 31, 2021)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> Bama doesn't look the same without Metchie. Somebody gotta step it up. He's a tough kid to replace



My concern from the start.


----------



## Madsnooker (Dec 31, 2021)

Raylander said:


> Refs done got a NIL deal


Why do you say that? Have they made bad calls? I'm watching and I haven't seen it yet?


----------



## Raylander (Dec 31, 2021)

Madsnooker said:


> Why do you say that? Have they made bad calls? I'm watching and I haven't seen it yet?



I’m just funning.

Mighta missed a face mask, but thats it


----------



## Duff (Dec 31, 2021)

Good game. Cincy hanging tough


----------



## Madsnooker (Dec 31, 2021)

Raylander said:


> I’m just funning.
> 
> Mighta missed a face mask, but thats it


Yea that was close. Felt it was a good no call


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Dec 31, 2021)

Madsnooker said:


> Yea that was close. Felt it was a good no call


I like no calls


----------



## Madsnooker (Dec 31, 2021)

I've been watching Gardner on Williamson all game and he is up in his face and you can tell he is not scared of him at all. Great matchup


----------



## Raylander (Dec 31, 2021)

Madsnooker said:


> Yea that was close. Felt it was a good no call



Agreed. Let em play!


----------



## tcward (Dec 31, 2021)

Cincy hanging around…


----------



## mizzippi jb (Dec 31, 2021)

Put your helmet back on and cover those gummy worms back up


----------



## Madsnooker (Dec 31, 2021)

I'm amazed with the talent at CB they continue to stay in a 3 3 5. I dont get it. I guess because the score is still close they are rolling the dice. At some point they have to add another player to the box.


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 31, 2021)

Cindy putting pressure on Young!


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 31, 2021)

MISSED


----------



## mizzippi jb (Dec 31, 2021)

Rackmaster said:


> Cindy putting pressure on Young!


Yeah but they got 170 yds on the ground. That's why Saban is the best.  Slings it all over the field on uga.   Runs it on cincy.  Most coaches. Kirby included, just roll in and use the same plan we had against Auburn and Arkansas


----------



## Throwback (Dec 31, 2021)

Oops


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 31, 2021)

Long drive for “0”


----------



## Throwback (Dec 31, 2021)

mizzippi jb said:


> Yeah but they got 170 yds on the ground. That's why Saban is the best.  Slings it all over the field on uga.   Runs it on cincy.  Most coaches. Kirby included, just roll in and use the same plan we had against Auburn and Arkansas


What???? Kirby is elite.


----------



## Madsnooker (Dec 31, 2021)

Bama is playing with fire and you can see it on Sabans face. This game is a knats hair of being 10-7.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Dec 31, 2021)

Whoa, Cincy turning Bama into FG team & missing, as close defensive game continues.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Dec 31, 2021)

Throwback said:


> What???? Kirby is elite.


He's elite. But there's a level above elite. It's called old, wretched, and mean


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 31, 2021)

That was a cheap shot and totally unnecessary on a punter!


----------



## Throwback (Dec 31, 2021)

Bama be thuggin


----------



## Madsnooker (Dec 31, 2021)

Only Bama in a playoff game get away with muffing a punt and still come up with it on lucky bounce. Lol


----------



## Throwback (Dec 31, 2021)

Rackmaster said:


> That was a cheap shot and totally unnecessary on a punter!


Should be pulled from the game


----------



## mizzippi jb (Dec 31, 2021)

Madsnooker said:


> Only Bama in a playoff game get away with muffing a punt and still come up with it on lucky bounce. Lol


This!!!


----------



## mizzippi jb (Dec 31, 2021)

How can uga not do this to Bryce young?


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 31, 2021)

Pure luck that’s for sure!


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 31, 2021)

It sure is FUNNY that Cincinatti can get SO much pressure on Young but UGA's defense who was outstanding ALL year couldn't??

@Ruger#3


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 31, 2021)

17-3


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Dec 31, 2021)

Bama back to moving the ball & scoring TD's, as expected as usual.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 31, 2021)

mizzippi jb said:


> How can uga not do this to Bryce young?



Have to ask that elite coach with the #1 defense.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Dec 31, 2021)

Has Cincinnati played on offense this half?  Doesn't feel much like it


----------



## Madsnooker (Dec 31, 2021)

I knew as soon as Bama recovered the muffed punt they would score. Just how this stuff works. Great throw and catch for the td.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Dec 31, 2021)

Ruger#3 said:


> Have to ask that elite coach with the #1 defense.


Always showing up after a TD.... Not to be heard of much before, was hiding under the bed?


----------



## elfiii (Dec 31, 2021)

Bama finally gettin they mojo working.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 31, 2021)

Trying to multi task JB, cooking, chasing beer, watching game and hanging out here.


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 31, 2021)

Call a timeout???


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 31, 2021)

Well we all knew the outcome of this game!!


----------



## RedHills (Dec 31, 2021)

Fickell outsmarted Sabin right there,  Bama calls TO he has to punt. Got a free play, but nutn gained.


----------



## gawildlife (Dec 31, 2021)

mizzippi jb said:


> He's elite. But there's a level above elite. It's called old, wretched, and mean


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 31, 2021)

For what it’s worth…. ROLL TIDE!!!


----------



## Duff (Dec 31, 2021)

Even if Cincy’s offense gets it figured out, their D has to be running on fumes. Have no idea why the are not putting more in the box to slow Bama down and get off the field


----------



## saltysenior (Dec 31, 2021)

Rackmaster said:


> Well we all knew the outcome of this game!!


How much did you bet ??


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Dec 31, 2021)

Duff said:


> Even if Cincy’s offense gets it figured out, their D has to be running on fumes. Have no idea why the are not putting more in the box to slow Bama down and get off the field


They are picking their poison.


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 31, 2021)

saltysenior said:


> How much did you bet ??


Don't bet


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 31, 2021)

WHO CARES???


----------



## FootLongDawg (Dec 31, 2021)

Saban blueprint for success in action.  Fairly competitive first half.  Game over early in the second half?


----------



## Duff (Dec 31, 2021)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> They are picking their poison.



Well, they are about to get it. Bigly


----------



## Madsnooker (Dec 31, 2021)

That looks like an Achilles but I hope I'm wrong.


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 31, 2021)

Need to score Cincy or Bama will!


----------



## Whitefeather (Dec 31, 2021)

Cincy looks like they’ve made some adjustments at halftime…


----------



## mizzippi jb (Dec 31, 2021)

Cincy Running more than 3 plays on offense.. ...


----------



## Throwback (Dec 31, 2021)

Madsnooker said:


> That looks like an Achilles but I hope I'm wrong.


I feel for him if it is.


----------



## Throwback (Dec 31, 2021)

Hey let’s run it up the gut maybe it will eventually work ?


----------



## Madsnooker (Dec 31, 2021)

Good to see Batte back in.


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 31, 2021)

17-6


----------



## mizzippi jb (Dec 31, 2021)

Cincy can't to what's needed to win this game.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 31, 2021)

Wings in the air fryer, whadamiss?


----------



## Whitefeather (Dec 31, 2021)

mizzippi jb said:


> Cincy can't to what's needed to win this game.


Skilled size beats speed all day long.


----------



## Throwback (Dec 31, 2021)

Enjoying the woke sporting goods ads ?


----------



## JHannah92 (Dec 31, 2021)

I don't understand... as well as bama has run the ball I haven't seen a single play action pass attempted.


----------



## Madsnooker (Dec 31, 2021)

Cincy making offense way harder by dropping so many passes. You can't do that in a game like this.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 31, 2021)

Huge mistake!


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Dec 31, 2021)

They say that Bama leads cfb in pass interference calls. So much for paying off the refs theory


----------



## Throwback (Dec 31, 2021)

Bomb it!!


----------



## RedHills (Dec 31, 2021)

Smoked!


----------



## Throwback (Dec 31, 2021)

Or just get sacked. Your choice.


----------



## Batjack (Dec 31, 2021)

Ooops.... QB sammich!


----------



## treemanjohn (Dec 31, 2021)

Playing against Bama from behind is never a good strategy


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Dec 31, 2021)

Bama looks lethargic. They came out on fire for the UGA game. Looks like a completely different team tonight. Kinda going through the motions tonight


----------



## RedHills (Dec 31, 2021)

Clutch throw & catch...could be game over drive!


----------



## tcward (Dec 31, 2021)

Bama taking over


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 31, 2021)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> Bama looks lethargic. They came out on fire for the UGA game. Looks like a completely different team tonight. Kinda going through the motions tonight



Amazing Robinson is still going at this point, working him.

Need to find another option.


----------



## Whitefeather (Dec 31, 2021)

Bama winning on the cheerleading sidelines too. It’s pretty close though


----------



## RedHills (Dec 31, 2021)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> Bama looks lethargic. They came out on fire for the UGA game. Looks like a completely different team tonight. Kinda going through the motions tonight



Lookn pretty business like to me. Saban got em focused.


----------



## treemanjohn (Dec 31, 2021)

It's already started


----------



## formula1 (Dec 31, 2021)

Throwback said:


> Enjoying the woke sporting goods ads ?


Don’t shop there and don’t care to!


----------



## elfiii (Dec 31, 2021)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> Bama looks lethargic. They came out on fire for the UGA game. Looks like a completely different team tonight. Kinda going through the motions tonight



Yep. They can’t break loose from Cincy.


----------



## Throwback (Dec 31, 2021)

So apparently I’m the only person who hasn’t stopped seeing his family because Of Covid the last 2 years


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 31, 2021)

That was stupid!!


----------



## Throwback (Dec 31, 2021)

Yeah!! Whip them bammers!!!


----------



## Throwback (Dec 31, 2021)

Welcome to the SEC bammers!!


----------



## Throwback (Dec 31, 2021)

Whitefeather said:


> Bama winning on the cheerleading sidelines too. It’s pretty close though


They need to start showing Molly McGrath not just playing her voice. I can’t hear without seeing


----------



## greendawg (Dec 31, 2021)

treemanjohn said:


> It's already started
> View attachment 1125870View attachment 1125871



I saw and almost screenshot it and posted.  Classic.


----------



## greendawg (Dec 31, 2021)

Cincy thugging on Bama.


----------



## RedHills (Dec 31, 2021)

Ballgame


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 31, 2021)

Ballgame! 

24-6


----------



## elfiii (Dec 31, 2021)

Another stupid Bama mistake.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 31, 2021)

Just for JB


----------



## elfiii (Dec 31, 2021)

Bama just iced it.


----------



## Whitefeather (Dec 31, 2021)

Throwback said:


> They need to start showing Molly McGrath not just playing her voice. I can’t hear without seeing


I know that’s right


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 31, 2021)

Throwback said:


> So apparently I’m the only person who hasn’t stopped seeing his family because Of Covid the last 2 years


We at home tonight because my wife tested positive Sunday with a common cold!


----------



## mizzippi jb (Dec 31, 2021)

Ruger#3 said:


> Just for JB
> 
> 
> View attachment 1125872


Sounds about right ?. He's back!!


----------



## gawildlife (Dec 31, 2021)

Someone page Miss Abrams almost time for her to give us a song.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Dec 31, 2021)

Tough catch attempt. But again, could have been made and "not caught" balls by cincy have been huge in this game


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Dec 31, 2021)

Ruger#3 said:


> Amazing Robinson is still going at this point, working him.
> 
> Need to find another option.


All the backups are hurt except for Trey Sanders. We're four deep going into the season. He even cracked a couple of ribs earlier this year and only missed a week


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 31, 2021)

gawildlife said:


> Someone page Miss Abrams almost time for her to give us a song.


She's already there posing as a goal post!


----------



## formula1 (Dec 31, 2021)

Throwback said:


> So apparently I’m the only person who hasn’t stopped seeing his family because Of Covid the last 2 years


No you’re not!


----------



## RedHills (Dec 31, 2021)

Well that didnt work.


----------



## greendawg (Dec 31, 2021)

It's over.  No way Cincy scores 18 points and Bama scores zero.  Now UGA has to do their job and beat Michigan.


----------



## earlthegoat2 (Dec 31, 2021)

The score doesn’t quite reflect the amount of overmatched Cinci is.


----------



## RedHills (Dec 31, 2021)

Not meaning to be offensive...but is she a fat lady?


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 31, 2021)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> All the backups are hurt except for Trey Sanders. We're four deep going into the season. He even cracked a couple of ribs earlier this year and only missed a week


I would pull him out! 
Let someone else run, they don't need much at this point!


----------



## greendawg (Dec 31, 2021)

Bama only has 2 good Rb's, but sometimes that's all you need when one of them is a hoss like Robinson.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Dec 31, 2021)

The cincy defense is gassed. They been on the field all but about 3 minutes


----------



## Gator89 (Dec 31, 2021)

Are mouth guards optional equipment?


----------



## earlthegoat2 (Dec 31, 2021)

Rackmaster said:


> I would pull him out!
> Let someone else run, they don't need much at this point!



I say put in a backup Def lineman.


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 31, 2021)

earlthegoat2 said:


> I say put in a backup Def lineman.


Linebacker is what I would do!


----------



## mizzippi jb (Dec 31, 2021)

Gator89 said:


> Are mouth guards optional equipment?


NFL yes. Used to be mandirory in college. Not sure now


----------



## Geffellz18 (Dec 31, 2021)

Ruger#3 said:


> Wings in the air fryer, whadamiss?



Same….looks like we still good though!


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 31, 2021)

Gator89 said:


> Are mouth guards optional equipment?


Used to be penalties when I played!


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 31, 2021)

Tide is doing what the tide does best… WIN! Roll tide roll!


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Dec 31, 2021)

Rackmaster said:


> I would pull him out!
> Let someone else run, they don't need much at this point!


Agree


----------



## lampern (Dec 31, 2021)

Alabama looks like it will win another nc.


----------



## Mike 65 (Dec 31, 2021)

RedHills said:


> Not meaning to be offensive...but is she a fat lady?


She’s fat but she ain’t no lady!


----------



## RedHills (Dec 31, 2021)

Gator89 said:


> Are mouth guards optional equipment?



Evidently...Oregon QB played with his stuck in his helmet slot all game


----------



## mizzippi jb (Dec 31, 2021)

So does anyone think another team deserved to be in this game?  (speaking of Cincinnati)


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 31, 2021)

Geffellz18 said:


> Same….looks like we still good though!
> View attachment 1125880
> View attachment 1125881



Dang, that looks great!


----------



## lampern (Dec 31, 2021)

mizzippi jb said:


> So does anyone think another team deserved to be in this game?  (speaking of Cincinnati)



Its looking like only Alabama deserves to be in the playoff. Period.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 31, 2021)

mizzippi jb said:


> So does anyone think another team deserved to be in this game?  (speaking of Cincinnati)



They had a great season and played a good game.


----------



## Jovi (Dec 31, 2021)

lampern said:


> Its looking like only Alabama deserves to be in the playoff. Period.


yep  you should have to win your conference to get in


----------



## mizzippi jb (Dec 31, 2021)

lampern said:


> Its looking like only Alabama deserves to be in the playoff. Period.


Pffft


----------



## RedHills (Dec 31, 2021)

N


mizzippi jb said:


> So does anyone think another team deserved to be in this game?  (speaking of Cincinnati)



NO...AND WE'VE BEAT THAT TO DEATH!


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 31, 2021)

mizzippi jb said:


> So does anyone think another team deserved to be in this game?  (speaking of Cincinnati)


Ohio State or Baylor


----------



## earlthegoat2 (Dec 31, 2021)

mizzippi jb said:


> So does anyone think another team deserved to be in this game?  (speaking of Cincinnati)



They had a good season but even the commentators are genteely saying they had a weak schedule compared to an SEC team.

PHYSICALITY!

Heard that word a few times now.


----------



## elfiii (Dec 31, 2021)

Ruger#3 said:


> They had a great season and played a good game.



Yep. Their offense was their downfall. Their D has played a spirited game and made Bama earn every point.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Dec 31, 2021)

IMO they had to put em in this year. To prove a point, a point that's been proven as we type.  Doubt it'll happen again.


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 31, 2021)

elfiii said:


> Yep. Their offense was their downfall. Their D has played a spirited game and made Bama earn every point.


If they could catch the ball prolly be a good game!


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 31, 2021)

mizzippi jb said:


> IMO they had to put em in this year. To prove a point, a point that's been proven as we type.  Doubt it'll happen again.


They did EXACTLY what Norte Dame would have done!
Norte Dame is just a 3pt better team!


----------



## FootLongDawg (Dec 31, 2021)

mizzippi jb said:


> Pffft





mizzippi jb said:


> So does anyone think another team deserved to be in this game?  (speaking of Cincinnati)



Doesn't really matter.  Bama just stomps, rinse, repeat


----------



## Whitefeather (Dec 31, 2021)

It was a cute story but it’s still big boy team football


----------



## mizzippi jb (Dec 31, 2021)

Just saying lampern just needs to keep googling ga game laws and not give his silly opinions on sports.


----------



## LEGHORN (Dec 31, 2021)

Ohio State would have made a much better game of it than Cincy


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 31, 2021)

Congrats Bama we will see y'all on Jan 10!!! 

GO Dawgs


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 31, 2021)

mizzippi jb said:


> Just saying lampern just needs to keep googling ga game laws and not give his silly opinions on sports.


----------



## James12 (Dec 31, 2021)

Why is BAMA playing 1 team guys with 2:00 min left.


----------



## TomC (Dec 31, 2021)

Down night for Bama it seemed. Game never felt / was close from the start. Lucky the score was not signicantly more lopsided!


----------



## Whitefeather (Dec 31, 2021)

Whitefeather said:


> Tide by 20.


Well I was wrong again


----------



## lampern (Dec 31, 2021)

mizzippi jb said:


> Just saying lampern just needs to keep googling ga game laws and not give his silly opinions on sports.



Enjoy being second fiddle to Alabama, again.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Dec 31, 2021)

lampern said:


> Enjoy being second fiddle to Alabama, again.


Enjoy being a Google mastering I wanna be in Ga so I post game laws goober.  Again


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 31, 2021)

Congrats Tiders! Hoping that Dawgs win tonight as well so we can try it again!


----------



## lampern (Dec 31, 2021)

Maybe UGA should join the ACC or Pac-12?

It must get tiring losing to Bama


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Dec 31, 2021)

mizzippi jb said:


> So does anyone think another team deserved to be in this game?  (speaking of Cincinnati)


I actually do. They shot themselves in the foot a few times and it could have possibly been really really close. IMO


----------



## alphachief (Dec 31, 2021)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> I actually do. They shot themselves in the foot a few times and it could have possibly been really really close. IMO



That’s what everyone who loses to Bama seems to say…


----------



## fishnguy (Dec 31, 2021)

It's official. Brandon Robinson said they were repeating the Natty.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Dec 31, 2021)

fishnguy said:


> It's official. Brandon Robinson said they were repeating the Natty.


Well let's go Brandon! ?


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Dec 31, 2021)

fishnguy said:


> It's official. Brandon Robinson said they were repeating the Natty.


I really wish that he wouldn't have said that


----------



## lampern (Dec 31, 2021)

mizzippi jb said:


> Does it get tiring googling game laws for a state you don't live in?  Does it get tiring not knowing much about anything unless you Google it?



Not as tiring as getting owned by King Nick.

At least Auburn has beaten Bama since 2007

That said I hope UGA wins it all and have said so before


----------



## bvi (Dec 31, 2021)

BEST POWER HOUSE in the history by far! 5 Straight championship game appearances! Compare it to Richt was was happy to win a Sorry Chicken Bowl games. He was even getting bonuses to win games like that


----------



## fairhopebama (Dec 31, 2021)

fishnguy said:


> It's official. Brandon Robinson said they were repeating the Natty.


Who is Brandon Robinson? Whomever he is, I say let’s go Brandon. Did you see the game Brian Robinson had. He was a beast.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Dec 31, 2021)

bvi said:


> BEST POWER HOUSE in the history by far! 5 Straight championship game appearances! Compare it to Richt was was happy to win a Sorry Chicken Bowl games. He was even getting bonuses to win games like that


Neat story. Glad you're here


----------



## lampern (Dec 31, 2021)

mizzippi jb said:


> You had to Google that didn't ya?   Know how I know?  Cause it was something about the state of Ga



Whatever.

UGA would be better off in the ACC


----------



## fishnguy (Dec 31, 2021)

fairhopebama said:


> Who is Brandon Robinson? Whomever he is, I say let’s go Brandon. Did you see the game Brian Robinson had. He was a beast.


Yeah, him too!?


----------



## mizzippi jb (Dec 31, 2021)

lampern said:


> Whatever.
> 
> UGA would be better off in the ACC


You know your retort sux when you have to start with "whatever"


----------



## lampern (Dec 31, 2021)

mizzippi jb said:


> You know your retort sux when you have to start with "whatever"



Stick to beating Clemson and Ga Tech

Cause you ain't beating Bama


----------



## mizzippi jb (Dec 31, 2021)

Nope I ain't beating Bama. Not me. But at least I (me) can carry on a decent hunting or fishing conversation without having to use the Google machine


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Dec 31, 2021)

Congrats to Bama on the win. 

Congrats to Bryce Young passing Mac Jones for most yards in a Bama season. 

Congrats to Brian Robinson on his 204-yards rushing game.


----------



## lampern (Dec 31, 2021)

mizzippi jb said:


> Nope I ain't beating Bama. Not me. But at least I (me) can carry on a decent hunting or fishing conversation without having to use the Google machine



Google machine, lol


----------



## treemanjohn (Dec 31, 2021)

Other than the gamblers, fans, family and friends (GFFAF) of the University of Alabama football team, the rest of the universe wanted to see the University of Cincinnati do this.

The Bearcats earned the right to be embarrassed by ’Bama, and deserved every part of the 27-6 Tide whuppin’ on Friday afternoon in the Cotton Bowl in the BCS Plus 2 Football Tournament.

Don’t let the final score fool you into thinking Cincinnati didn’t belong in this game. Also, don’t let the final score fool you into thinking the Bearcats didn’t have their fanny kicked.

All of us underdog lovers were kidding ourselves that UC was going to hit a “Hoosiers” jumper to pull off what would have been the biggest upset in the history of the college football playoffs, and a major college bowl.

No sport needs a genuine upset any more than college football, but they aren’t possible because Nick Saban and Alabama have ruined this level of the sport.

A dominant player, or team, is brilliant marketing for any sports league. Michael Jordan did wonders for the NBA, the same for Tiger Woods and the PGA Tour.

There is nothing else that manufactures the type of interest that comes with supremacy.

But what Saban and ’Bama are doing to college football doesn’t feel like good marketing as much as it does a radio station playing the No. 1 hit 24 hours a day for 10 straight years.

What Saban and ’Bama have done is to combine Jordan, Tiger along with Simone Biles, Novak Djokovic, Floyd Mayweather, Serena Williams, Tom Brady and Jeff Bezos to produce some sort of super team that is so good that no one else has a prayer.

The only suspense with an Alabama game is if it covers the point spread.

What happened on Friday afternoon was not the fault of the College Football Playoff selection committee. The fools who pick the final four teams got this selection right.

Cincinnati deserved to be at AT&T Stadium on New Year’s Eve day. The Bearcats neither embarrassed themselves, nor the selection committee, against Alabama.

Cincinnati looked no different than Notre Dame did last season when the Irish were stomped by the Tide in that semifinal, the COVID-relocated Rose Bowl, also played at here at AT&T Stadium.

Cincinnati looked not too much different than Oklahoma when ’Bama popped the Sooners in their 2018 semifinal, the 2018 Orange Bowl. (That one actually wasn’t played at AT&T Stadium.)

Cincinnati looked no different than most of the SEC teams ’Bama has routinely kicked around over these last 12 years.

’Bama gave Cincy a few chances to be in the game in the first half, but the Bearcats capitalized on none of them.

As evidenced by the first drive of the game, Cincinnati does not have the talent up front to push ’Bama. Not many teams do.

Even though Saban has modernized his offense and will throw it all over the place, in the first drive the Tide just went old school and ran the ball. There was no reason to be cute.

The Bearcats defense allowed an average of 137 yards per game this season. By the end of the first half, the Tide had 302 yards. On the other side of the ball, 60 of Cincy’s 76 first-half yards came on its opening drive.

Don’t bother looking at the stats. You get the idea.


The Bearcats were never going to win this, but to watch it all play out was depressing.

This isn’t even one of Saban’s better teams, and even with that the Tide has lost only once this season. Alabama’s 41-38 loss came at Texas A&M on Oct. 9.

So now Alabama advances to the national title game, in pursuit of a seventh championship since 2009. ’Bama will play in the title game for the sixth time in the last seven years.

This will be the ninth time in the last 13 years ’Bama, all under Saban, will play for a title.

To put that into perspective ... forget it. There is no perspective on this.

Saban and ’Bama are doing their jobs, but it would be nice if they weren’t so good at it.

It would have been nice to see Cincinnati derail some of this, but that dreamed died upon kickoff.

It was all just a sequel on top of a sequel on top of a sequel that all of us other than gamblers, fans, friends and family (GFFAF) of ’Bama are tired of watching.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 1, 2022)




----------

